# Hello from Norway



## sondreal (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,
Im a 22 year old man from Norway, grown up by the sea, and always wanted to be on the sea. So Ive signed up for a sailing course over 4 weeks this summer.

So if anyone got a crew spot avaible for a beginner, and will be willing to teach me how to sail, and other basics just send me a PM, I can come to any corners of the world. Im also willing to pay for a opportunity like this.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome to SN sondreal! Hope you enjoy your sailing class, share some pictures here OK?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi,

Welcome. There are some Nordic guys around, maybe you can get lucky, but I guess that will happen after everybody know you better. Have fun with your course and don't be a stranger.

regards

Paulo


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

hello Sondreal, welcome to SailNet. You'll find a lot of information here, as well as sailors from beginners to old salts! if you are looking to get a private message you need to get your post count up. So feel free to comment on other posts or start your own thread. Once you have so many posts then you can receive and send Pvt. messages. This is here so that you will not get any spam...... if there's any way I can help you let me know. CaptG


----------



## sondreal (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks alot for a warm welcome! I didnt know that stuff about the post count to retrieve private messages, sorry. 

Yeah, I am looking forward to that sail course. I will take some pictures and share with you guys. 

I am currently looking for a robust, kinda cheap sailboat now,and it has to be easy to sail, not to big, and not too small. So if anyone have some tips on great beginner boats, that can take a beating and can handle some short trips I would really appriciate it.

Again, thanks alot for your feedback


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Size, budget and intended use would help


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, sondreal. My wife's family is from Drammen.


----------



## sondreal (Feb 23, 2013)

PCP said:


> Size, budget and intended use would help


I dont know size, but I guess 26 feet or something. Budget 40.000$ , dont want to spend too much in my first boat, and Im not afraid to do some work on the boat. Do you know if it is any countries that is cheaper to get sailboats in? In Norway the boats are rather expensive.



bljones said:


> Welcome aboard, sondreal. My wife's family is from Drammen.


Thanks alot, I am from the western part of Norway, living on an island called Averøy.  Maybe you know Atlantic road? I live 300 meter from that road, so it's a really great place for boat life, diving and trips. Norway isnt the warmest country, but hey, we're vikings


----------



## pragyaware (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Sondreal i am from India, i also love sea very much that why i visited God 3-4 times in a year but i never visit any i-land. I have wish to go there in future.


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=lea...z=1C1NNVC_enUS491US511&aq=1&oq=Learn+to+sail+


----------



## ShortCircuit (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi, Sondreal! My wife and I took a trip down the west coast two years ago and loved it. Her family comes from Trondheim. I'd live in Bergen or Oslo if I could; such beautiful cities, such friendly people.

If you make it out to Seattle, we'd be happy to take you out for a sail on Puget Sound. Plenty of inexpensive boats here, too.


----------

